
Jeff Bezos tells employees 'one day Amazon will fail' - tangled
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/nov/16/jeff-bezos-amazon-will-fail-recording-report
======
Udik
“If we start to focus on ourselves instead of focusing on our customers, that
will be the beginning of the end,”

Is that a jab at Google, with all their constant killing of services that were
used and loved, and their drama about internal policies and politics?

~~~
nemothekid
Being "customer obsessed" is practically Amazon's ethos. I think similar
language was used in Amazon's IPO.

